# Diagrama del sintonizador SONY ST-242 (solicito)



## Jimipek (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola a todos/as. Me gustaría conseguir el esquema del sintonizador SONY ST-242

Aquí dejo un enlace donde se pueden ver unas imágenes del sintonizador:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/sony_fm_am_program_tuner_st_24.html

Gracias!!


----------



## CCB (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola mi idea seria hacerse miembro de esa comunidad y solicitarles a ellos la informacion que requieras incluido diagramas y demas


----------



## Jimipek (Jun 3, 2012)

Gracias caucanito!!

He encontrado el diagrama de sintonizadores de la misma época muy parecidos a este, pero de momento de este modelo se resiste.

Voy a intentarlo por la vía que comentas.

Gracias!!


----------



## karlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Lo adjunto... 
Saludos


----------

